# General > Music >  I'll show you mine, now you show me yours!!!

## hotrod4

No its not porno!.
I am including a pick of my Les Paul II Special,(And yes its a lefty flip) so why dont you all post pics of yours!!  :Wink:

----------


## Jeid

One of mine...

----------


## moncur

My Baby

----------


## moncur

Jeid, noticed that you've strung your guitar in a zakk wylde stylee. just out of curiosity, do you notice a difference?

----------


## moncur

Also, this is one of my favourites. Bought on a whim whilst getting strings in inverness before a gig. Its only a squier, but its damn good! Set Neck, Hipshot Drop-D Tuner and quite possibly the best sound I've ever heard from a rhythm pickup ever.

----------


## loganbiffy

My 2007 USA Strat........oh yeah.

----------


## the_big_mac

> No its not porno!.



Dammit!


.....

----------


## Metalattakk

My Ibanez RG370DX:




And what a proper photo of it would look like...

----------


## Phoebus_Apollo

Two of my 10 Children!

Ibanez Floral Jem (With DiMarzio PAF Pros and stupid Lime-green Clip-Lock!)



Gibson Les Paul Studio

----------


## Jeid

> Jeid, noticed that you've strung your guitar in a zakk wylde stylee. just out of curiosity, do you notice a difference?


You've got a guitar, you've got strings, try it.

----------


## loganbiffy

> you've got a guitar, you've got strings, try it.


lol...........

----------


## zebedy

> Also, this is one of my favourites. Bought on a whim whilst getting strings in inverness before a gig. Its only a squier, but its damn good! Set Neck, Hipshot Drop-D Tuner and quite possibly the best sound I've ever heard from a rhythm pickup ever.


Could have got a better picture than that Moncur,

At least of got your mug out of the way!  :Smile:

----------


## Kenneth

Now I know who phoebus is!!!!! I wud get my picture of an Epiphone Dot Stuido up sometime. its brown!
http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?im...%3Den%26sa%3DN

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Am left-handed, but this is a reverse pic'.

Tokai Talbo.

----------


## Douglas Cowie

Pepsi nice to see you are using a Tokai Talbo, it has become a very collectable guitar and has risen in value over the last few years mainly due to it's aluminium body. If it's an 80's model it can be worth up to £800 to £1000 depending on condition.
I have an early 80's Tokai Goldstar (Strat) in pretty much mint condition, it's Fiesta red with a rose wood neck with the Fender style Tokai logo on the headstock, this was made prior to the court case which Fender won forcing Tokai to change their logo. I'm keeping it for my retirement fund but to be honest I will never sell it. I have a few stats but the Tokai sound cannot be matched.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

You're right, Douglas: nothing quite like the sound of a Tokai. 
My first-ever guitar was a Tokai "Breezysound" telecaster, but, being a nipper I didn't fully appreciate its finer qualities, reckoning that its high-end sound was too "tinny" (as I thought aged 14) and annoyed to learn that one of my pals also had a Tokai telecaster - but with a tremolo on it. Neglect and the passage of time saw it lose much of its original appearance, and in the end I got shot of it for £300. Not bad, but not great, either, for a guitar I paid £120 for in 1990. 

I doubt you'll appreciate the finer points of New York's multi-layered noise band, Band Of Susans, Douglas, but they're Tokai freaks, as well as fans of G&L guitars. 

Check out Mood Swing and Pardon My French here: www.myspace.com/bandofsusans to get a taste of it.

----------


## Phoebus_Apollo

> Now I know who phoebus is!!!!! I wud get my picture of an Epiphone Dot Stuido up sometime. its brown!
> http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?im...%3Den%26sa%3DN


Now I "Ken" who Ken is! - Nice axe btw. :Wink:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Here's a photo of me with most of the collection - some of you might have seen this in the Daily Record (http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/sc...86908-20626150)




The guitar I'm holding is actually a Stagg Strat, that Dad painted for me. The other guitars are a BC-Rich Deciever, Ibanez JS100, Maverick Species One 7 String, Parker Midi Fly (Gleber's), Ibanez RG370DX, and the one sticking out of my shoulder, an LTD M-200FM

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Also, Dad and I (well, Dad really!) have just finished working on my old Squier Stagemaster

Before:



After:

----------


## hotrod4

Some nice guitars on here guys!
Loving the variety, mine isnt a "real" Gibson she the poor cousin-"Epiphone" but she does what shes meant too she rocks!! Especially when i run her through Guitar rig 3 on Maximum distortion  :Wink:

----------


## Jeid

> Pepsi nice to see you are using a Tokai Talbo, it has become a very collectable guitar and has risen in value over the last few years mainly due to it's aluminium body. If it's an 80's model it can be worth up to £800 to £1000 depending on condition.
> I have an early 80's Tokai Goldstar (Strat) in pretty much mint condition, it's Fiesta red with a rose wood neck with the Fender style Tokai logo on the headstock, this was made prior to the court case which Fender won forcing Tokai to change their logo. I'm keeping it for my retirement fund but to be honest I will never sell it. I have a few stats but the Tokai sound cannot be matched.





> You're right, Douglas: nothing quite like the sound of a Tokai. 
> My first-ever guitar was a Tokai "Breezysound" telecaster, but, being a nipper I didn't fully appreciate its finer qualities, reckoning that its high-end sound was too "tinny" (as I thought aged 14) and annoyed to learn that one of my pals also had a Tokai telecaster - but with a tremolo on it. Neglect and the passage of time saw it lose much of its original appearance, and in the end I got shot of it for £300. Not bad, but not great, either, for a guitar I paid £120 for in 1990. 
> 
> I doubt you'll appreciate the finer points of New York's multi-layered noise band, Band Of Susans, Douglas, but they're Tokai freaks, as well as fans of G&L guitars. 
> 
> Check out Mood Swing and Pardon My French here: www.myspace.com/bandofsusans to get a taste of it.


I've quoted both of your posts as I feel they are relevant.

The Japanese guitar market is in fact, AMAZING. You guys are aware of this, but not many people are for some reason. I put their craftmanship up there, and sometimes above, the USA.

In fact, I am somewhat of a slave to the Japanese guitar market as both of my main guitars were built there. The one pictured above, although it looks like a Gibson, it's not... well... almost. It's an Orville Les Paul. It was built in Japan for the Japanese market under license from Gibson. Orville was used as it was the first name of founder, Orville Gibson. It was made in Japan with the same parts as the USA models but for about a third of the price. They also have a Dove Tail neck joint, which you only get on the Gibson Custom Historic series of guitars, which cost somewhere in the £2000 range. It adds sustain as the neck and body are more into each other. I paid £400 for mine. It's as good/better than any Gibson USA model I've played. I love it. Some of these guitars also came with "Orville by Gibson" on the headstock. They were just basically trying to keep up with Fender at the time.

My other guitar is an Edwards Les Paul Custom. It's made in Japan by ESP for the Japanese as well, but they are again... sneaking out of Asia for much cheapness.

As for the Tokai though, I don't think that Strat is anything to retire on just yet... unless you live mega cheap  ::  I've just seen a couple on eBay go for around the £200 mark. Maybe when I retire though... it'd be worth more.

There are plenty of good Japanese guitar manufacturers though... Burny, Orville, Greco, Tokai etc. Some people like to be snobs and MUST have that Gibson or Fender logo on the headstock. Admittedly I can't afford a £1500 guitar, but who cares... I paid a third of the price and I have a guitar which is as good as any Gibson I've played. Besides... Gibson are hit or miss these days.

Keep up with the guitar pictures  :Smile:

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

You're right, it is very easy to walk into a guitar store and pick out a Fender Strat, or, a Gibson Les Paul. Some guitar stores usually have something slightly left-of-centre hanging on the wall, but just like modern, mainstream musical tastes, it's easier just to take what's accessible and not very difficult to acquire. Anyway...

... yes, I, too, like a lot of Japanese guitars, especially the ones that don't even have a brand name. Zimgar - early Ibanez I think(?) - were a Japanese company based in New York in the 80s. Jon Spencer, of the Blues Explosion, has two of them; my friend, Davey, from Glasgow, has one, too, and they have the fattest low-end sound to a guitar I've ever heard. Genuinely odd-sounding, they look like rusty sewing boards, but play like Genghis Khan. 

Once I was lucky enough to meet T-Model Ford (a real bluesman in every sense of the word) and asked him what kind of guitar he had. He said: "I doh no, son. All it says here on the back is Jay-Pan." 

Speaking of Tokai, they certainly get a lot of respect in the guitar-playing community. They're genuinely great guitars and I urge anyone who wants to lean away from poke-your-eye-out-shaped guitars and who wants to try something a little more interesting to check them out. You won't be disappointed. 

Anyone else own a guitar that's not a Fender, Ibanez or Gibson?

----------


## Torvaig

"Anyone else own a guitar that's not a Fender, Ibanez or Gibson?" - Pepsi quote.....

 :Wink:  I own a veteran; a Chitarrra originale EKO Ranger made in Recanati; acoustic and a beautiful mellow sound. I don't know much about electric guitars but I am enjoying the pictures sent in by fellow orgers. I do have a picture of mine but can't put it on here and anyway, most folks will know what it looks like!

----------


## moncur

> Besides... Gibson are hit or miss these days.


Very true, I think myself and a couple of mates must have tried about 4 or 5 Gibbos before settling on the one I've got. Some of the others were truly awful to play. 

Talking about Japanese guitars, my bandmates have got a couple of Fenix guitars and they are something else to play for the pricetag. Unfortunately the company is no longer but the quality is far superior for a guitar which cost the same as a Squier. 

My dad has an old Eko Ranger 5 acoustic aswell with the bolt on neck. The only downside is the Zero fret on it but it just takes a bit of getting used to.

----------


## Invisible

These are all wicked guitars, ill try and get mine up soon, although are pretty basic in comparison.

----------


## Douglas Cowie

[quote=Jeid;425749]

 As for the Tokai though, I don't think that Strat is anything to retire on just yet... unless you live mega cheap  ::  I've just seen a couple on eBay go for around the £200 mark. Maybe when I retire though... it'd be worth more.

Jeid have a look at this site; http://www.japanguitars.co.uk/index.htm
They deal in Tokai, Greco, Orville, Fender Japan, some great guitars for sale at interesting prices.
As for my Tokai I turned down an offer of £600 a couple of years ago, I think you will find that any model with a pre court case logo is worth a lot more than £200.

This a very good Tokai site if you want to know more; http://www.tokairegistry.com/

I have a great sounding early 80's strat by Fender Japan (Not a Squier) it's 62 reissue, 3 tone sunburst with a rosewood board again these guitars are steadily gaining in value, have a look at this site which has some great Japanese Fenders for sale; http://www.fareastguitars.co.uk/index.htm

----------


## Jeid

Douglas, I had a look on eBay and it was the typical Spaghetti Logo Tokai's that were going for £200-£250. Early 80's models like yours. Some people don't know the market however...

I've seen that website before... quite overpriced. I imported both of my guitars and they were a lot cheaper than that. Even with the import taxes and shipping.

If I were to buy a Gibson... I'd certainly be trying it out before I took it home.

----------


## hotrod4

> These are all wicked guitars, ill try and get mine up soon, although are pretty basic in comparison.


As I have said to the wife time and time again, "its not what you've got its what you do with it!"  :Wink:

----------


## loganbiffy

I am quite interested in the Japanese guitar market.
I was looking at some Japanese Fenders before i bought my USA Strat, i think i may have a look for a Japanese Telecaster soon though, an early 90's white one would be nice.........

And of course Jeid saying about the Orville and Edwards, i have done a small amount of research and they seem to be very good guitars indeed.

Definitely better than Mexican built guitars and Korean.

----------


## hotrod4

I could actually do with a set up on My Les Paul as well as my Telecatser. know of anyonw who does it (and is good!!!!)?

----------


## zappster

heres ma babies
http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/3962/geetarko3.jpg

----------


## Metalattakk

> I could actually do with a set up on My Les Paul as well as my Telecatser. know of anyonw who does it (and is good!!!!)?


Do it yourself, man. It's easy-peasy.

http://users.powernet.co.uk/guitars/setuptut.htm

----------


## Metalattakk

> heres ma babies


There now, that's better.  :Wink:

----------


## hotrod4

> Do it yourself, man. It's easy-peasy.
> 
> http://users.powernet.co.uk/guitars/setuptut.htm


Tried it once got nowhere, will try again on my cheap telecaster first before I touch my beast(Les paul)!! Cheers for the tip anyway  :Smile:

----------


## zappster

> There now, that's better.


Cheers min yer a metal star!!

----------


## beephope



----------


## Metalattakk

Too right it is - seems to be missing two strings, for a start....  :Wink:

----------


## theboss

Don't think this is restricted to guitars only so i'll stick my kit on it... Unfortunately I don't have a decent shot of it so i'll just use a stage shot...




Premier Artist Series
24x18 Bass Drum
13x11 Mid Tom
16X16 Floor Tom

13x6.5 Premier Modern Classic Maple Snare

All covered in various Evans drum heads.

14" Sabian AAX Stage Hats
17" Sabian AAX Stage Crash
19" Zildjian Avedis Medium Crash
21" Zildjian Z Custom Mega Bell Ride

----------


## hotrod4

Good to see bass thumpers and Drummer dudes getting in on the act, the more the merrier!!!!
(Wonder how many thought it wa going to be some pics of "different" Instruments!!  :Wink: )

----------


## Jeid

Here's a couple of pictures I found of my Edwards Les Paul



Nice inlays

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Aye, nifty.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> heres ma babies
> http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/3962/geetarko3.jpg


Nice!

And your address is?  :Grin:

----------


## theone

> heres ma babies
> http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/3962/geetarko3.jpg


Is that a Nuno you've got there? N2 or N4?

----------


## moncur

All my guitars



Gibbo LP, Epi LP, Squier Masterseries Tele, Peavey Falcon Strat Copy, Westone Thunder 1A (signed by Duff), Fender Acoustic & Washburn 12 string.

----------


## BigKev

What a load of rubbish you have hoarded!

the first pic is like a line up, it was that one!!

he he

whats the monitor for?

----------


## moncur

> whats the monitor for?


its mainly for using at gigs, but also use them when jamming. Have another on the other side of the room but couldnt be bothered puttin the pic on here.

----------


## Kenneth

I want to buy a mandolin, ukele, banjo and an acoustic-electric guitar, perfect one wud be the tanglewood odyssey!! lethal!

just got another guitar from my bros flat, il put up a picture sometime, its pretty minging tho i think! ::

----------


## Metalattakk

> whats the monitor for?


It's an ornament for the front of Skin's stage.  :Wink: 

 :Grin:

----------


## zappster

> Is that a Nuno you've got there? N2 or N4?


Its a N2 swapped the washburn floyd for an el cheapo Black ebay floyd licensed thing which actually turned out to be a great buy!

----------


## zappster

> Nice!
> 
> And your address is?


haha ye'd never get past the guard kids!!haha

----------


## Bruce_H

Ok, I'll bite!



From left to right -

Ibanez RG7 with EMG 707's, BC Rich Beast (#2) 7 string with chambered body, Ibanez Universe, and down front my BC Rich Bich 10 string just for fun.

Pink cover and purple curtains in the studio thanks to my dear wife.

Bruce H

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

ooooohhhhhh. I want that RG7 so much. Is it a 7420 or a 7620?

----------


## Bruce_H

RG 7420,  here is another picture of it



Along with another 7 string that decided it wanted to join, the blue Kelly.

----------


## zappster

lovin your universe & Kelly what a pair o beauties!

----------


## Invisible

First one is the Silvertone Apocalypse made famous by Paul Stanley of Kiss. Some of you may take  offense to the back drop lol.



---




from left to right - SX Acoustic, Westfield Les Paul Copy, Wesley White Gothic. 

I no longer have the Apocalypse and the Wesley. I now have a Swift Les Paul copy in Black. 

I dont know what my next guitar will be, any suggestions?

----------


## buddyrich

Woo hoo!!!

----------


## hotrod4

> Woo hoo!!!


bejesus thats them there boxie things!!!!! ::

----------


## Invisible

this is my "them there boxie things"

----------


## hotrod4

> this is my "them there boxie things"


Thats a nice looking box you have there mate!!! Do you play with it often? ::

----------


## Invisible

> Thats a nice looking box you have there mate!!! Do you play with it often?


kinda got out of touch with it, still love to play it. sometimes il play it at the Wick Accordion and Fiddle club and others just family do's etc.

----------


## buddyrich

Is that a tango or a corona you have there?


The ones i posted were fo course Hohners-a Morino IV N 5-row, a Morino VN and Morino VM.


Nice to look at and even better to play.

----------


## Green_not_greed

This was a great thread which I missed the first time it was up. Hopefully I'll be able to post some pics of my own guitars soon.

Meanwhile, any updates to those already posted, or new instruments wanting to be shown off?

----------


## Jeid

Ha, reading that is amusing. Six months after I slagged off Gibson, I went and bought one. Got a good deal on it though. A Black Les Paul Classic. They're discontinued now. Compared to the Les Paul Traditional I tried prior to buying the Classic, it blows it away... and I was £600-£700 richer.

I'll get a picture of it up at some point.

Surely other people have got new guitars in their arsenal?

----------


## Jeid

In fact, surprise surprise, I've got pictures in my photobucket.

Here's the Gibson I bought. Picture was taken about 10mins after it arrived


A guitar I built with my girlfriends dad


My Marshall

----------


## Jeid

My Fender... which is for sale...


My pedals.

----------


## loganbiffy

> My Fender... which is for sale...
> 
> 
> My pedals.


Line 6 DL4 is epic......as is the lovely Phase 90 you have there  :Grin:

----------


## stratman

Did you build that tele style axe from scratch Jeid?  Nice job.

----------


## Jeid

Bought the body pre routed. But spent countless hours painting it etc  :Grin:

----------


## Green_not_greed

Well here's my Gordon Smith Les Paul Junior.  A stunning little number in solid mahogany.  Dimarzio Dual Sound p/u. coil tapped.

----------


## Green_not_greed

And my Gordon Smith Les Paul.  Pickups are Wilkinson Zebra PAFs which are both coil-tapped.  The extra toy on this one is a Roland GR-2A pickup for a GR-50 guitar synth.

----------


## Green_not_greed

And my Les Paul Deluxe which I bought new in 1981.  This was gigged extensively across the north of Scotland with Close Action and Z-Rox

----------


## Green_not_greed

Not for those with bad backs!  This is a really nice guitar with a great tone.  Also saw some service with Z-ROX.

----------


## Green_not_greed

I bought this new in 1982 and its a beauty.  Better than any US Strat I've played - period.  This was one of the first Korean made Fender Squiers - when I ordered it the headstock still said "Fender Strat...by Squier" and when this arrived, they had changed it to "Squier Strat .... by Fender"

----------


## Green_not_greed

Great for those Roy Buchanan sounds......

----------


## Green_not_greed

This is the last one for today.  Another one gigged with Z-ROX.  ESP alder body and neck with Floyd Rose.  Dimarzio PAF at bridge and SDHB at neck.  Both have recently been coil tapped.

----------


## M R

My Toys

----------


## Ramsay777

Some nice gear here guys.

Here's some of, but not all of mine...

Maverick Species One 7 string:




Schecter Celloblaster.... Count the strings... Heh heh




Blackstar HT-5

----------


## Ramsay777

My main bass, Spector Euro 5LX  :Grin: 





There's another 2 basses, 3 guitars, a few pedals and a bass rig too, but I don't have any pictures handy.  ::

----------


## Ramsay777

Here's another couple pictures, not great quality. Yes, I am bored  :: 

My pedalboard, soon to have more toys on it. Which also means an investment in a bigger case haha!!




My bass rig, pedal board > Ampeg B2RE > Warwick WCA410 Pro. Plan to upgrade this by the middle of the year. Damn gear forums!

----------

